
WTO swats down India’s massive solar initiative - nchiring
http://grist.org/climate-energy/wto-swats-down-indias-massive-solar-initiative/
======
billytetrud
The title is misleading. The WTO is taking issue with the protectionist
provision that quotas a certain amount of solar panels that must be produced
in India. This is bad for Indians and bad for the world. This kind of
protectionism doesn't "create jobs" because if everyone does it, everyone is
paying more for the same stuff. There is therefore less money to go around
(because some of it was wasted) and thus less jobs can be paid for overall. I
support the WTOs move to get rid of protectionist policies like this. India
will have an easier time fulfilling its solar program without it.

